# give away



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

After recently becoming the receiver of two great gifts from two greater forum members ive decided to give a little something back. Weve all got our own preferences for a catty so ive decided to do a give away for a mini catty for your keys like the one i have. Only this giveaway is abit different to a usual one, in that your not entering yourself your entering somebody else.

Youve all got one one nomination each, and you cant nominate yourself. I want you to give the forum username of somebody that has done something for you on the forum, such as gone the extra mile on a trade, sent you something you didnt know about, or generally just being a friend to you on the forum. It will run from two weeks today and i will draw the nominations from a hat, get nominating !


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Id like a reason why youve nominated that person aswell, thanks


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

SmilingFury

I have few dozens friends here, his name poped while I reading your post.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I would like to nominate Bill Hays for his acts of generosity, contributions of information and videos and demonstrations and inspiration and sponsored contests to the sport as a whole.


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

I shall nominate crypter27 as he's been pretty nice to me on here.


----------



## squirrel squasher (May 17, 2013)

Diane rice Picasso

He have some extra stuff I was not expecting in our trade a while back


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

I want to nominate Treefork. He is always encouraging others and helping them to shoot better. Without his help and advice, I would never have been able to do some of the shots I've made.

Todd


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I'd be honored to nominate BCLuxor.

He sent me TWO great shooters in our trade, and was awesome to communicate with

Good luck everyone


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

The keyring, l love mine


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

youcanthide said:


> The keyring, l love mine


Sweet! Looks like a good plinker and shooter, I'l be jealous of whoever wins it


----------



## S.S. sLinGeR (Oct 17, 2013)

Wow I can say a lot of great things about a lot of memeners here. But I'm going to say leon13 for his generosity with his pouches. He gave a lot of pouches away recently.  thanks for the great giveaway!


----------



## Oneproudmeximan (May 20, 2013)

I would like to nominate bill hays he always sends me a extra something I dnt know about always a pleasure


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Shew97 most of the band sets and pouches are given to me by him


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I would like to put up narcaleptic sling shooter and the reason why is he a good kid trys hard but needs a little help with shooting ss but helps all around him when he can so I want to use my one shot at it with him.


----------



## shew97 (Feb 13, 2014)

I nominate ghost0311/8541 he has made me multiple slingshots including my first slingshot ever he is a great guy


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Oneproudmeximan said:


> I would like to nominate bill hays he always sends me a extra something I dnt know about always a pleasure


They have already been nominated, dont suppose you have another person in mind you would like to nominate?


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Wow, what a great idea for a giveaway! I really love this idea. I only wish that I could nominate 25 people at once. A lot of people have been so awesome to me on this forum that it is really hard to pick just one. So I wrote the names of a bunch of people who I would nominate for this type of giveaway and spun the paper around while I had my eyes closed and then pointed.

I nominate CanOpener. We did a trade a while back and he just knocked me out with what he sent me. I have not had the chance to hold his shooters yet as they are across an ocean from me. But I will be writing a thread about that in a couple of weeks for sure. Lets just say that CanOpener's generosity knows absolutely no bounds. He is a gent of the highest order! I hope he wins and knows that I am certainly not the only one who has felt his generosity here on the SSF.

Great giveaway Youcanthide!
Be well,
SF


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

SmilingFury said:


> Wow, what a great idea for a giveaway! I really love this idea. I only wish that I could nominate 25 people at once. A lot of people have been so awesome to me on this forum that it is really hard to pick just one. So I wrote the names of a bunch of people who I would nominate for this type of giveaway and spun the paper around while I had my eyes closed and then pointed.
> 
> I nominate CanOpener. We did a trade a while back and he just knocked me out with what he sent me. I have not had the chance to hold his shooters yet as they are across an ocean from me. But I will be writing a thread about that in a couple of weeks for sure. Lets just say that CanOpener's generosity knows absolutely no bounds. He is a gent of the highest order! I hope he wins and knows that I am certainly not the only one who has felt his generosity here on the SSF.
> 
> ...


I figured its a way that it allows everybody the chance of giving something back to the forums most genorous members.


----------



## Rathunter (Feb 14, 2014)

GrayWolf said:


> I want to nominate Treefork. He is always encouraging others and helping them to shoot better. Without his help and advice, I would never have been able to do some of the shots I've made.
> 
> Todd


I would like to add he is also a very good shot with his slingshot.


----------



## ChapmanHands (Oct 14, 2013)

I nominate Charles, with all of the advice he gives and testing he does regarding slingshots, he is a great asset to the forum and seems like just a really good guy in general, good luck Charles!


----------



## Lug (Nov 12, 2013)

All Buns Glazing. He was the first person I pm'ed back in November when I joined the Forum and he was helpful and kind.

Kudos to you for this giveaway.


----------



## Whitewolf (Mar 13, 2014)

Oldmiser...because he is always so friendly with everyone...

Dennis


----------



## carboncopy (Jan 14, 2014)

Metropolicity...because he just helps the community everywhere with all his ideas!


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Great thought for a giveaway, youcanthide! 
I'd love to nominate BC Luxor; the man is above & beyond...


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Tentacle Toast said:


> Great thought for a giveaway, youcanthide!
> I'd love to nominate BC Luxor; the man is above & beyond...


BC Luxor is already in mate


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

Oh, sorry man; prolly' shoulda read all the posts then...
Unless I missed him then, I'd like to nominate Ash. His slings are as gorgeous as his guitars...


----------



## eggy22 (Feb 3, 2013)

I would like to Nominate Eyshot "Irfhan"

He once sent me a gift "totally out of the blue" to congratulate me on my 20th year of Sobriety.

This meant so much to me .


----------



## ghost0311/8541 (Jan 6, 2013)

I will change mine so shewy don't have to change his if that's ok with you youcanthide.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

eggy22 said:


> I would like to Nominate Eyshot "Irfhan"
> 
> He once sent me a gift "totally out of the blue" to congratulate me on my 20th year of Sobriety.
> 
> This meant so much to me .


Great choice mate, he was my first ever member i traded with



ghost0311/8541 said:


> I will change mine so shewy don't have to change his if that's ok with you youcanthide.


Hes already changed his nomination to you mate, but its fine with me if you want to change instead, narcaleptic sling shotter will still have a nomination either way so it makes no difference to me lol


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

As of tonight the entries are:

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Diane rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
Eyshot

Keep them coming, i know theres plenty more great guys on the forum


----------



## melvin (Jan 11, 2011)

My nomination has got to be Dayhiker,how many members have been helped by him, and how many of his designs have been made by members.

Melvin


----------



## Marnix (Mar 29, 2014)

My nomination is Henry from Panama. He is a great guy, who always responds back positively.. I love the La Cholita.


----------



## BlackBob (Mar 8, 2013)

So many members on this forum have helped so many including myself that Knight Knight founder member of the forum is my choice.


----------



## tradspirit (Jul 23, 2012)

Wingshooter..alwaya a gentleman aand a creative artisan.


----------



## JUSTJOB (Dec 26, 2013)

I will nominate Luke Slingwalker. Cause he has gone through a lot health wise lately, yet he is so friendly, and is a genuinely nice person.


----------



## CanH8r (Dec 3, 2013)

I nominate Duka The, we did a trade, and my end got stuck in Isreal for what seemed to be an eternity. I told him I felt awful and that I would send him another package, he insisted that I shouldn't and told me to enjoy what he sent me! I felt so bad about it that I did not even use the stuff he sent. Then miraculously my package showed up long after the tracking number expired. Once he told me I was so happy and I banded up the shooter he sent me and had a ball with it. Thanks for letting me of the hook when the mail screwed up my end of the trade Martin. I hope you win!


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

I would like to nominate .............. RESET.


----------



## HP Slingshots (Jun 12, 2013)

I nominate 'The Gopher' he made me a phenomenal hazel natural for the secret santa trade, so for that reason I would like to nominate him  Good luck goph


----------



## ryguy27 (Nov 8, 2013)

I Nominate M.J For Always Having Such Wonderful Videos, Being Intuitive, Putting So Much Work Into The Slingshot Of The Month Threads, And Just For Being Awesome!

youcanthide, Thanks For This Cool New Way Of Doing A Giveaway! Good Luck To All!


----------



## JohnKrakatoa (Nov 28, 2013)

I nominate LBH2, because hes the one who I know the best here  Also he was my first customer. GL ALL


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Sorry. I accidently rated this one star.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sunchierefram said:


> Sorry. I accidently rated this one star.


Haha no bother, i do it on accident all the time


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

I rated 5 for you


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

Squirrel squasher

great guy to trade with. He gave me a few extras in the package. And is a good friend


----------



## DaineRicePicasso (Dec 17, 2013)

squirrel squasher said:


> Diane rice Picasso
> He have some extra stuff I was not expecting in our trade a while back


Thanks squirrel squasher

just to make sure the name is spelled right its
Daine Rice Picasso


----------



## JonM (Aug 17, 2013)

I'll nominate SS Slinger. Nice guy & first to PM me.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Thank god for that. I was hoping that somebody would nominate him as hes done alot for me so i want him to be in with a chance. Im glad ghost has a chance too


----------



## SlingshotMadness (Jan 17, 2014)

I nominate logo96, He's a good friend, and could always use a new SS


----------



## tnflipper52 (Jan 26, 2012)

I would like to nominate Quercusuber, Q-man for his selfless giving of his shooters. He is quite the gentleman. Thanks so much Q


----------



## logo96 (Jun 29, 2011)

I nominate SlingshotMadness because he is a good person and if u need anything he has it.


----------



## Bill Hays (Aug 9, 2010)

I've started and quit more hobbies than you can shake a stick at.... and if it weren't for the exceptional talent of the shooters on this forum... I'd probably have quit this one as well instead of going into it with both feet.

So... I'd have to say it'd be one of the guys who commonly post interesting and challenging shots... that are other worldly difficult for most in other sports to even comprehend...

Treefork would have to be the number one, in my opinion, who posts the most shots that help to keep it all interesting... plus, wouldn't it be fun to see him light an upside down, spinning match from 10 meters away with a Keychain slingshot.... That would be interesting to see for sure!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Bill Hays said:


> I've started and quit more hobbies than you can shake a stick at.... and if it weren't for the exceptional talent of the shooters on this forum... I'd probably have quit this one as well instead of going into it with both feet.
> 
> So... I'd have to say it'd be one of the guys who commonly post interesting and challenging shots... that are other worldly difficult for most in other sports to even comprehend...
> 
> Treefork would have to be the number one, in my opinion, who posts the most shots that help to keep it all interesting... plus, wouldn't it be fun to see him light an upside down, spinning match from 10 meters away with a Keychain slingshot.... That would be interesting to see for sure!


Treeforks already in bud, anybody else in mind?


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

As of tonight then the entries are

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Daine Rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
Eyshot
SlingshotMadness
Quercusuber
logo96
SS Slinger
squirrel squasher
LBH2
M.J 
The Gopher
RESET
Duka The
Luke Slingwalker
Knight Knight
Henry from Panama
Dayhiker

Keep em coming lads


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

I'd like to nominate Graywolf for his contagious enthusiasm , and positive supportive influence always given to members to be better and his inspirational die hard persistence to make the toughest shot a reality . " The Gambler " and " Double Light Up " to name a few.


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Tentacle Toast, a generous person!


----------



## stej (Jan 16, 2013)

My nomination for Reznik Krkovicka who tries to keep our little czech group in active and alive


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

This is such an awesome idea for a giveaway! There are so many great members here that I'd like to recognize, most of which have already been nominated. I'd like to nominate LVO.


----------



## Northerner (Nov 9, 2010)

I nominate mr. green.


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

I nominate Northerner. He was the first i talked to on here and the first to do a trade with. He's given me lotsa good advice often about slingshots.


----------



## gbeauvin (Mar 7, 2014)

RatHunter. He offered me some materials to get started, and didn't know me from adam -- I was just some random newbie on the forum. It was my first introduction to the generosity that is so rampant on this form.

-GB


----------



## MagicTorch100 (Jun 4, 2013)

So many to whittle down to one, almost unfair. I'd like to nominate BigRon, a truly kind gent from whom I received a fantastic selection of goodies. Thanks BigRon.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

So the list tonight is

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Daine Rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
Eyshot
SlingshotMadness
Quercusuber
logo96
SS Slinger
squirrel squasher
LBH2
M.J 
The Gopher
RESET
Duka The
Luke Slingwalker
Knight Knight
Henry from Panama
Dayhiker
Tentacle Toast
Reznik Krkovicka
LVO
mr. green
Northerner
RatHunter
BigRon


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

A cool idea this give away, Thanks youcanthide :thumbsup:

i want to nominate Gardengroove, he send me some of the 0.40 Latex, i love this stuff !!!


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Daine Rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
Eyshot
SlingshotMadness
Quercusuber
logo96
SS Slinger
squirrel squasher
LBH2
M.J 
The Gopher
RESET
Duka The
Luke Slingwalker
Knight Knight
Henry from Panama
Dayhiker
Tentacle Toast
Reznik Krkovicka
LVO
mr. green
Northerner
RatHunter
BigRon
Gardengroove

If the nominations tail off too much before the two weeks i will draw it early


----------



## Y+shooter (Sep 10, 2013)

I nominate Tex-Shooter.


----------



## J.B.Bishop (Nov 18, 2013)

i would like to nominate Mr & Mrs Clever Moniker they are always informative and entertaining.


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

So far

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Daine Rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
Eyshot
SlingshotMadness
Quercusuber
logo96
SS Slinger
squirrel squasher
LBH2
M.J 
The Gopher
RESET
Duka The
Luke Slingwalker
Knight Knight
Henry from Panama
Dayhiker
Tentacle Toast
Reznik Krkovicka
LVO
mr. green
Northerner
RatHunter
BigRon
Gardengroove
Tex-Shooter
Mr clever moniker


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Oh my!!!!

Only now I've realized that I've been nominated by TnFlipper52 for this give away!!

Many thanks, my friend!! :wave:

If I'm a gentleman, I don't know. What I do know is that I have a BUNCH of real good friends here on the forum. And TnFlipper52 is certainly one of them!!

A great fan of my work, a very kind, honest and simple person. He even used to post comments in Portuguese on my topics!!

If I may do so, I will retribute his kind act: my nomination goes to *TnFlipper52*!!!

Many thanks for your friendship, sir!!!

Cheers ...Q


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

SmilingFury
Bill Hays
crypter27
Daine Rice Picasso
Treefork
BCLuxor
leon13
Shew97
narcaleptic sling shotter
ghost0311/8541
CanOpener
Charles
All Buns Glazing
Oldmiser
Metropolicity
Ash
E~shot
SlingshotMadness
Quercusuber
logo96
SS Slinger
squirrel squasher
LBH2
M.J 
The Gopher
RESET
Duka The
Luke Slingwalker
Knight Knight
Henry from Panama
Dayhiker
Tentacle Toast
Reznik Krkovicka
LVO
mr. green
Northerner
RatHunter
BigRon
Gardengroove
Tex-Shooter
Mr Clever Moniker
TnFlipper52


----------



## youcanthide (Jun 16, 2013)

Sorry for it being late there was a slight mess up with the keyring catties delivery, anyway i put all your names into a hat and the winner is

*BCLuxor*

Well done mate and thanks for everybody who nominated.


----------



## Individual (Nov 6, 2013)

Grats BC!


----------



## BCLuxor (Aug 24, 2010)

Well first thanks individual! And woop! Thanks youcanthide! Very much looking forward to receiving this Mini!


----------



## SmilingFury (Jul 2, 2013)

Congrats BC! Cool giveaway youcanthide


----------



## Sunchierefram (Nov 16, 2013)

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Mr.Teh (Feb 28, 2012)

Unfortunately not me  , but I'm happy for everybody that wins, enjoy your win BC, congratulation !!


----------



## GrayWolf (May 14, 2012)

Congrats to BC...a well deserved nomination and win!

Thanks to Youcanthide...a really great giveaway. It was nice to people nomination others and the reasons. So many good people here.

Well done all!

Todd


----------



## Narcaleptic sling shotter (Feb 27, 2014)

Congrats BC! I would I loved to have one of those


----------



## TSM (Oct 8, 2013)

Great giveaway! Grats to BC!


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

I nominate Linus1308

He went the extra mile when sending me some blanks so that they could get through customs


----------



## sandynoobhead (Mar 30, 2014)

ooops... ahhh forgot to read the rest of the post.... :banghead:


----------



## reset (Apr 13, 2013)

Thanks youcanhide for your generosity. And the great fun.

Congrats to BC and enjoy.


----------

